# Get someone else to do it!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

One good reason to tell the wife or girlfriend why you should be out calling on a weekend and not cutting the grass!

http://www.theday.com/article/20110426/NWS01/110429737/1070/NWS12


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

The shots would be more of a pain than the attack


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Not really, one shot and no attack!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Happening more and more, people attacked by coyotes. Lady in Canada attacked and killed last year. Why do animals atteck humans? Lack of hunting = Lack of fear. The only remedy-AR15. Never leave home without it!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Old Military Saying: If you're not on the Attack, You will Be Attacked! Choot'em Daid!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've had coyotes follow behind while quail hunting more than once, if you know they are there you need to keep an eye on them. I've used it as an reason to go hunt the area the next week.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I've had coyotes follow behind while quail hunting more than once, if you know they are there you need to keep an eye on them. I've used it as an reason to go hunt the area the next week.


Don do you think they were looking for a free bird or a piece of you?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The first time it was only one coyote and there were two of us and no dogs. I would guess he was probably looking for a bird or us to flush some to make his job easier. I sent a load of 7 1/2's at him from 50yds just to scare him off, he just stayed farther back. The second time it was just my dog and I so I would guess he was after the dog, he'd have had a fight on his hands as my dog at the time was in his prime, about 70 lbs of raw muscle. I'd never let him get that close though, he eventually ran off to find a rabbit or whatever.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Do the coyotes carry many disease's ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Probably all the normal canine diseases, mange, rabies, distemper, bordetella, and I would assume brucellosis, to name a few.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Things you and your dog can well do without!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree, and so do the dogs.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Did any of you hear of a man dying of rabies here in Missouri about 4 years ago. It wasnt because of a coyote but a bat in his house.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Bats and skunks seem to carry rabies alot.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Bats can be big carriers.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I believe it was the first know case of a person dying from rabies since like 1946 or maybe it was 46 years since. Anyway, he was a good family friend, and one of the most awful things i have ever witnessed. He didnt know he had been bit, and the symptoms started out as back pain. Serious back pain came next, it was 7 days after he was infected that they found out it was rabies. It was way to late. I know people that have taken the series of shots. very painful I hear, but i wouldnt risk it.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats very sad to hear.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Bats and skunks seem to carry rabies alot.


 Dont forget Rocky Racoon, hes number one actually!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Rabies is an Awful Disease! We had a Puppy that came up when I was a Kid that tested positive for it. It Suffered Horribly before we finally realized it had major problems and had it put down by the Local Vet. We Were Just Lucky Noone contacted the Disease, I learned at a young age if an animal is acting Strangely Dont take any Chances!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Dont forget Rocky Racoon, hes number one actually!


I did not know that, as we don't have a lot of raccoons here. Maybe they all died of rabies !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I did not know that, as we don't have a lot of raccoons here. Maybe they all died of rabies !


Another good reason to shoot the little buggers!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

As a trapper...it is one of the reasons we are very careful with them.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Remember this list ? This was posted by our Administration.

Physicians Alert Card - Print and put in your wallet! 
If you're hunting predators, this is probably a good thing to have. Print it out and keep it in your wallet. If you become ill, be sure to tell your doctor that you handle dead animals and show them this card.

There is a screenshot attached for viewing, but also a PDF which is much easier for printing. Just open it up, and hit print. Should come out just the right size.










predatortalk_alert_card.pdf *<---- DOWNLOAD THIS FOR PRINTING*

*This is the sticky at the top of this forum*
​


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

As hunters and or outdoorsmen we need to be aware of any animal we encounter.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very true Don and thats not just predators it goes for deer too! Deer carry some really nasty liver fluke etc Roberta wrote a paper on them and I help in getting the samples for her. Looking at what she found in them opened my eyes a little more. Wear latex throw away gloves when dressing any animal! Don't eat, smoke or drink until you've washed your hands.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ive actually shot knowing I wasnt going to harvest a deer because it was obviouly in very poor shape. Leaving it for the buzzards etc, and ultimately relieving it of its misery, as well as protecting the other deer from possibly catching whatever the sickly one had. Sometimes its catchy/contagious sometimes not. Ive only done it twice though.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I've drilled a few and stuck them straight in the pit.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

22...becarefull about taking out an animal and leaving it to the buzzards and other animals. If they are truely sick that only continues the cycle. If possible bury, burn, or like Matt does pit them. Removing them out of the stream of life will help other critters and your hunting area.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Don .... Thank you !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I've never really given any thought to that. Will definitely print mine up.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Got a good point OAC will remember that!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is a good point, and be sure to wear gloves, I always carry latex and I throw them away after using them when there is even a chance of an animal being sick.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Mine has been in my Wallet since joining this site! Thanks for reminding us Don!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Some where I remember reading....Failure to prepare is preparing to fail.

Gloves are a good way to be prepared. Matt is right flukes are dangerous as are other parisites, viruses and bacteria. Having a that card with you might just save your life.

22, I agree with you, to discontinue an animals life that is suffering is a humane thing to do.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> 22, I agree with you, to discontinue an animals life that is suffering is a humane thing to do.


I think that goes without saying.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Funny how people get all wiggy when you talk about doing the same for people though.

BTW Dr. Death(Jack Kevorkian) died the other day.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Was he still in prison ?

I agree with you Don...it is somthing that people have a hurdle with...even with pets which is a shame. I have a neighbor who walks her dog using a sling to hold up its hind legs. The back was broken and she does a good job with him and I commend her....however there are others who really should be put down, people too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Jack was out of prison, he didn't serve to long. He was just before his time, like the Edsel of the medical world.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes I agree...BTW who is Edsel ?

Only joking, I know.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Funny how people get all wiggy when you talk about doing the same for people though.
> 
> BTW Dr. Death(Jack Kevorkian) died the other day.


Very true.

I don't know who he was?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Google him Matt, He assisted people who were terminally ill in commiting suicide. He devised a machine of sorts that they could push a button and certain chemicals would be released into their veins, put them to sleep and they would die. Quite humane I thought.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I agree, not sure I want to hang around in pain.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We do it for our pets and they can't tell us how bad they hurt.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh I know, sometimes the eye's tell you everything. I know it sounds bad but there was no difference in the eyes from my last gundog Sika to my grandfather they both said I've had enough. I could do something for Sika, Gramp had to carry on suffering.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Exactly he had to continue. Kinda *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* backwards.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

One of these days the laws will change... hopefully.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

With all that said it is a difficult one.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh those laws are changing...our President wants to do away with the older feable minded people....like you and me. He spoke about that last year or so regarding health care. If we do not have older people that we have to care for our health care costs will be less


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thats true, think how low they would be if we were all dead.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Light bulb idea ! If anyone who is sick, ill, slow mentally, or otherwise needs medical shows up at the hospital and they are put to sleep....hmm...lowering health care big time.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

It would be a sad world without old boys like you two!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Before they took me out I'd take a few with me though.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well lets hope that doesn't happen!


----------

